
Ask HN: C++ 14 open source projects for more advanced learning - tomabe
I&#x27;m a .NET&#x2F;C# developer for some years but out of curiosity I want to see other areas.<p>C++ is one of language I would like to learn more thoroughly than only bug fixing support across poor designed applications which I&#x27;ve encountered so far.<p>Can you give me examples of nice and good C++ open source projects where I can see this language and its characteristics used in a more advanced and elegant way? Preferably C++ 14.<p>I found Apple Swift so far, don&#x27;t know yet if it&#x27;s worth. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apple&#x2F;swift
======
davismwfl
Not necessarily C++ 14, but you can look at the QT project(s),
[https://github.com/qtproject](https://github.com/qtproject) and at the boost,
[https://github.com/boostorg](https://github.com/boostorg), libraries. They
all have good samples, both simple and complex. Both can be a bit advanced,
but no more then trying to study swift. And with boost each library can be
viewed on its own so it isn't as complex as say QT etc.

There are probably lots of others, just two that came to mind. FWIW too, the
latest QT is using more modern C++ and it has made things cleaner. But there
are code in QT that can make you scratch your head in wonder, sometimes the
code is that way for a valid reason other times, not so much (other than maybe
convention).

~~~
tomabe
Looked through first project from Boost, alphabetically ordered, and found
Accumulators. Seems a nice project where templates are used extensively.
Thanks for ideas.

